# Disney points or ???



## KarenLK (Apr 28, 2006)

A friend who just came back from Orlando has an "opportunity" to buy direct 200 points for $20,000 at a new resort. I told her I would check it out for her. Any quick comments on whether or not this is a good idea???


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Honestly, it is never a good idea to buy a timeshare...  Just kidding.   It depends on a lot of factors.  Did she check out the disboards.com    Lots of information on the board forums under DVC.    GL...


----------

